# J'aurais dû + infinitif



## Owttye

en español que quiere decir J'aurais dû  ?

que tiempos se usan para expresar un 'regret'?


----------



## Lisory

Hola,

En français les 2 formes les plus fréquentes (mais il doit y en avoir d'autres) pour exprimer un regret sont:

- *j'aurais dû + infinitif* (conditionnel + participe passé de "devoir" + infinitif) (_J'aurais dû dire à Untel de venir_ : je ne l'ai pas fait et je le regrette)
- *si (seulement) j'avais + participe passé* (S_i seulement j'avais dit à Untel de venir_ ! : je ne l'ai pas fait et je le regrette). 

Un saludo


----------



## kyoku

hola,
En general, el hablante español huye si puede de los tiempos compuestos, por eso se diría:

tendría que haber + participio pasado del verbo. (hubiera tenido que es tambien correcto claro).

Bye.


----------



## olivierchrist

Owttye said:


> Hola Olives:
> 
> Si, lo correcto es: "se dudada".
> ahora tu, ayúdame con algo por favor:
> como traduces: j'aurais dû ?
> Merci !


 
Peut-être : " habrià debido " ?

es el subjuntivo...


----------



## Owttye

Merci á tous!  

Lisory: Dans quelle situation ou Quand on doit utilise "*j'aurais dû dire à...*" et "*j'avais dit à ...*" les deux phrases pour exprimer le même regrette?

Quelle sont ses diferences dans l'utilisation du texte?
Merci.


- *j'aurais dû + infinitif* (conditionnel + participe passé de "devoir" + infinitif) (_J'aurais dû dire à Untel de venir_ : je ne l'ai pas fait et je le regrette)​- *si (seulement) j'avais + participe passé* (S_i seulement j'avais dit à Untel de venir_ ! : je ne l'ai pas fait et je le regrette).​ 
​


----------



## Passi

hola

J'aurais dû se traduce así al español: Debería habérselo dicho a X o debí decírselo  a X ; esta traducción es la que más trabajo cuesta a mis alumnos.
Saludos.


----------



## Owttye

_*1.-* J'aurais dû dire à... ---> _"yo habré debido decir...." (Yo debi decir ...)

*2.-* S_i seulement j'avais dit à... _"si yo hubiera dicho_ ..."_ (Yo debi decir...)



Ambas son "un regret" pero cada una expresa una idea de "regret" diferente de la otra. 
Por eso pregunto, ¿en qué situacion (dentro de la vida cotidiana) yo debo usar cada frase?

Necesito saber qué expresa exactamente cada frase? ojo, no pregunto lo que traduce, sino mas bien: *¿qué clase de "regret" expresa cada oracion?*


----------



## Passi

Passi said:


> hola
> 
> J'aurais dû se traduce así al español: Debería habérselo dicho a X o debí decírselo a X ; esta traducción es la que más trabajo les (ups) cuesta a mis alumnos. nos estamos amonestando; por eso las dos frases convienen aquí nos es questión de sentido sino de estilo pero "si seulement je lui avais dit = ojalá  se lo hubiera dicho.
> Saludos.


----------



## Owttye

Gracias passi eres gentil. 

Pero, no pregunto lo que traduce, sino mas bien: *¿qué clase de "regret" expresa cada oracion?*


----------



## Passi

Hola otra vez en  la primera estructura "j'aurais dû" la persona se está amonestando pero su acción no tiene consecuencias en la segunda, "ojalá....." se está lamentando puede que haya ocurrido algo grave que hubiera podido evitar si se lo hubiera dicho a ver si me entiendes.
Saludos.


----------



## Owttye

Villalba gracias.

Passi, la cuestion no es entender sino _'darse a entender'_. 

En todo caso empiezas a darte a entender, porque en la primera no hay consecuencias graves, en la segunda si.

Gracias por tu esfuerzo.


----------



## Domtom

-
Ejemplos:

J’aurais dû être plus prudent……tenía que haber sido más prudente.

Je n'aurais pas dû acheter cet appareil numérique......No tenía que haber comprado esta cámara digital (o “no debí comprar...”)

J’aurais dû aider mes collègues du WR, car maintenant personne répond ma question…...Tenía que haber ayudado a mis colegas del WR, pues ahora nadie responde a mi pregunta.


----------



## Jalisco07

Cher Domton:

Hay un problema permanente en la traducción del imperfecto francés tal y como se usa en construcciones de subjuntivo y el modo potencial del castellano. 
J'aurais dû être plus prudent: la traducción correcta en castellano es:
Habría (j'aurais) debido (dû) ser más prudente.
Je n'aurais pas dû acheter cet appareil numerique: la traducción correcta en castellano es: No tendría que haber comprado...
J'aurais dû aider mes collègues du WR: Tendría que haber ayudado a mis colegas...


----------



## Domtom

-
Te respeto infinito pero creo que es muy "de libro" lo que dices. Creo que es más corriente y natural decir esas frases, en español, como yo he hecho. Lo encuentro muy complicado decir "habría debido ser más prudente". Puede que sea la traducción fiel del francés, pero nosotros no lo decimos así, es como yo lo siento en la vida de cada día.

También se puede "no debí haber comprado..." o "no debí comprar". Aunque el verbo _deber_ está teóricamente más asociado a la idea del deber (el deber moral a menudo), y _tener que _al sentido de la conveniencia, en la práctica no se hace siempre la distinción.


----------



## Jalisco07

Sí, Domtom. Tendría que haber agregado que la solución con el verbo "haber" en potencial es demasiado "escrita". Sin embargo, hay sitios de habla castellana donde se utiliza o utilizaba (hasta los años 70) con bastante asiduidad.


----------



## pozzo

Para decir "J'aurais du ...", je dirais "Yo hubiera ...". 

Por ejemplo:

J'aurais dû te mentionner cette chose-là.
Te hubiera mencionado esa cosa.

Por lo menos en México he escuchado eso.

Tambien creo que se puede decir:

Debì haberte mencionado esa cosa. (como veo que ya explicò Passi)


----------



## Jalisco07

pozzo said:


> Para decir "J'aurais du ...", je dirais "Yo hubiera ...".
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> J'aurais dû te mentionner cette chose-là.
> Te hubiera mencionado esa cosa.
> 
> Por lo menos en México he escuchado eso.
> 
> Tambien creo que se puede decir:
> 
> Debì haberte mencionado esa cosa. (como veo que ya explicò Passi)


 
Estimado Pozo:

Si bien la Academia permite (esto es, permite, no aprueba) el uso del subjuntivo en ciertas construcciones donde una proposición debería ir en potencial y la otra en subjuntivo; no es éste el caso.

J'aurais dû implica una obligación no cumplida, un cierto remordimiento, ausente en "Te hubiera mencionado esa cosa"

Sí, en cambio, se puede usar el pretérito perfectivo del indicativo, como señalas en tu segundo ejemplo, pero es barbarismo. La pérdida del potencial, en castellano, implica la pérdida de todo un registro conjetural esencial para una lengua culta, porque es allí donde se produce la introspección del emisor y la imaginación de circunstancias no ocurridas, no "indicativas", "realmente ocurridas". Imagínate que en inglés desaparecieran los auxiliares "might" o "should" o "would", o que todos se usaran de manera indistinta. Grave problema de registro. ¿No?

Las tres soluciones correctas ya se han indicado en distintos posts:

Debería habertelo dicho
Tendría que habertelo dicho
Habría tenido que decírtelo
Habría debido decírtelo

Las dos primeras son más coloquiales, y las dos últimas mas "de libro"

Saludos cordiales. Meilleurs voeux.


----------



## chics

Hola.

Rspecto a la pregunta de_* Owttye*_, ¿a qué tipo de arrepentimiento (regret) se refiere?:
La estructura se utiliza cuando en el pasado no hiciste algo y luego, en el presente, expresas que ahora piensas que tenías que haberlo hecho. Es decir, de algún modo te arrepientes (regret) de no haberlo hecho.
Con la frase negativa te arrepientes de haber hecho algo (no debería haberlo hecho - Je n'aurais pas dû faire cela).

En francés usan una estructura gramatical muy simpe: 
_J'aurais dû (pû, etc.) faire..._

En castellano usamos una estructura más larga:
_Debería (podría) haber hecho..._

Por ejemplo:
_J'aurais dû te mentionner cette chose-là_ se traduce por
_Debería haberte mencionado aquello_.


----------



## verdelette

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
¡Hola!

Busco la mejor manera de traducir la expresión "j'aurais dû", por ejemplo en las frases "j'aurais dû faire plus d'efforts", "j'aurais dû lui demander s'il aimait ça" o "je n'aurais pas dû y aller".

¿Debería haber hecho, debería le haber preguntado, no debería haber ido (o debería no haber ido?)...? ¿Podemos también decir _debí __haber_ (participio)? ¿Hay otras posibilidades?

Gracias por ayudarme.


----------



## grandluc

Bonsoir (ici!)
Moi, j'utiliserais l'expression "ójala" + subjonctif qui exprime le regret (si seulement...) pour la première proposition.
"ójala hiciera más esfuerzos"


----------



## Outsider

verdelette said:


> ¿Debería haber hecho, debería le haber preguntado, no debería haber ido (o debería no haber ido?)...? ¿Podemos también decir _debí __haber_ (participio)? ¿Hay otras posibilidades?


«Ojalá hubiera hecho...», por ejemplo.


----------



## Angeleta!

verdelette said:


> Busco la mejor manera de traducir la expresión "j'aurais dû", por ejemplo en las frases "j'aurais dû faire plus d'efforts", "j'aurais dû lui demander s'il aimait ça" o "je n'aurais pas dû y aller".
> 
> Debería de haberme esforzado más
> Debería de haberle preguntado
> No debería de haber ido (o debería no haber ido?)
> 
> Gracias por ayudarme.


 
"deber de + infinitivo": indica posibilidad o probabilidad 
"deber + infinitivo" es obligación
Es un error muy común incluso entre nativos.

Diciendo lo mismo, también puedes usar:

Ojalá me hubiese/hubiera esforzado más
Ojalá le hubiese/hubiera preguntado
Ojalá no hubiese/hibiera ido

¡Espero que te ayude!

Bisous,
Angeleta


----------



## verdelette

Hola Angeleta,

Entiendo el matiz entre deber vs. deber de, pero creo que "j'aurais dû" expresa una obligación (no cumplida) y no una posibilidad, entonces la traducción mas acertada sería "debería haber + participio" sin "de"...

Si quisiera traducir las frases "j'avais dû le faire sans m'en rendre compte" o "il avait dû travailler fort", habría dicho "debía de haberlo hecho sin darme cuenta" y "debía de haber trabajado duro".

Entonces, "deber" expresa obligación/necesidad y el deseo de que algo hubiera ocurrido, mientras que "deber de" se usa para cosas que deducimos, que nos parecen verdaderas pero no seguras.

Qué te parece?


----------



## josé león

Pondría: Habría debido trabajar aunque, más simple: "debí trabajar con más ...

Saludos
jl


----------



## tom29

Hola

Y que les parecen : "Hubiera tenido que hacer mas esfuerzos" o "habria tenido que..." ??

Saludos


----------



## poupounette

Hola,

Yo estoy de acuerdo con la traducción que implica a la vez obligación y remordimiento: "debería haber estudiado más"


----------



## Scipiona

Yo pondría: "tendría que haber..." (tendría que haber ido, me tendría que haber esforzado más)


----------



## Caetano

Hola a todos:

Verdelette, yo estoy de acuerdo con poupounette. Desde mi punto de vista, la traducción más adecuada es "debería haber hecho más esfuerzos", "debería haberle preguntado" (y no "debería *le* haber preguntado": atención a la colocación del complemento indirecto), "*no* debería haber ido": atención al lugar del adverbio de negación, "no" va siempre delante del primer verbo.

En cuanto a "debí haber" no es que no exista, pero debes tener en cuenta que la forma verbal que debes traducir es un condicional y no un pretérito indefinido.

Espero que mis comentarios, al igual que los de los demás, te sean útiles.

Ánimo.


----------



## pozzo

Jalisco07 said:


> Estimado Pozo:
> J'aurais dû implica una obligación no cumplida, un cierto remordimiento, ausente en "Te hubiera mencionado esa cosa"



Gracias Jalisco07.  No cabe duda cualquiera que su conocimiento del asunto le permite llegar a una mejor conclusión.  Siendo así, he escuchado a gente en México que ha dicho _«¿Pero por que no me llamaste? ¡Me hubieras llamado!», _lo que para mi implica una obligación no cumplida.  Eso no significa que sea el mejor uso del idioma.  Seguramente no lo es, y por lo tanto le agradezco por haberlo corregido.  Pero es algo que he oído varias veces.


----------



## Jalisco07

Querido Pozo:

Todas las lenguas tienen muchas provincias. Sin embargo, creo que la diferencia entre el condicional y el subjuntivo son lo suficientemente importantes para la articulación de toda la expresividad de nuestras lenguas romances que, aunque esté "aceptado" ese uso, es mejor para el extranjero hablar y escribir el idioma más correcto, de manera de enriquecerse y no empobrecerse con su uso.

Happy New Year!


----------



## cholakiwi

Escuche "debi decirtelo" en la traduccion de una serie americana (con voces de Espana) cuando yo habria dicho "hubiera debido decirtelo"... entonces busque en WordReference y encontre este thread.
 
Pues, habiendo escuchado el espanol de muchos paises de Latinoamerica estoy casi segura que dirian:
 
 "Hubiera debido decirtelo" 
 
Un ejemplo del Google cuando busque ejemplos fue:
 
"Hubiera debido tomarme un litro de café y esperar otra de sus visitas nocturnas; así no se hubiera asustado al verme sentado en la oscuridad, acurrucado contra la pared y con el vaso medio vacío en la mano."
 
...que yo traduceria a "j'aurais du boire..." 
 
POZZO > No habran dicho "Te hubiera debido mencionar.." en vez de "Te hubiera mencionado"??
 
JALISCO > Tambien estoy de acuerdo con "  "Deberia de habertelo dicho" o
  "Tendria que habertelo dicho".
 
Con respecto a "Habria tenido que decirtelo" or "Habria debido decirtelo", estoy segura que tambien son muy corrientes en Espana en ciertos lugares y que tambien es lo que estudie al principio y que a veces tambien uso.
 
Tambien acuerdo con que hay que preservar la potencial y concluyo que en decir "Debi decirtelo" que es lo que usaron en el programa, se han equivocado y tendrian que haber dicho "Deberia de habertelo dicho" pero si el traductor hubiera sido mexicano/a habrian dicho "Hubiera debido decirtelo" pero eso es todo un parallelo con el argumento que hay en ingles entre ingles de Inglaterra y ingles de Estados Unidos.  Yo estoy del lado de la escuela de pensamiento de ingles de Inglaterra, el original, entonces pienso que lo que Jalisco dice en Post #23 es logico.

PERICO NUEVO: Estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## blink05

Durante mis primeras experiencias en Francia, cuando quería expresar el arrepentimiento que hoy expreso diciendo "j'aurais dû faire (quelque chose)", yo decía "je devrais avoir fait (quelque chose)". 

Eso correspondía a una incorrecta traducción literal de la frase en español equivalente: "Debería haber hecho (algo)".

Las traducciones del tipo de la forma "habrías debido..." son correctas gramaticalmente pero no son utilizadas, tal como "je devrais avoir..." no se usa en francés.

Las frases del tipo "me hubieras llamado" tienen otros equivalentes en francés y no son una traducción exacta de la pregunta original, si bien según el contexto pueden ser preferibles.

Saludos.


----------



## Gallinero

Owttye said:


> Merci á tous!
> 
> Lisory: Dans quelle situation ou Quand on doit utilise "*j'aurais dû dire à...*" et "*j'avais dit à ...*" les deux phrases pour exprimer le même regrette?
> 
> Quelle sont ses diferences dans l'utilisation du texte?
> Merci.
> 
> - *j'aurais dû + infinitif* (conditionnel + participe passé de "devoir" + infinitif) (_J'aurais dû dire à Untel de venir_ : je ne l'ai pas fait et je le regrette)​- *si (seulement) j'avais + participe passé* (S_i seulement j'avais dit à Untel de venir_ ! : je ne l'ai pas fait et je le regrette). ​


 
- *j'aurais dû + infinitif* (conditionnel + participe passé de "devoir" + infinitif) (_J'aurais dû dire à Untel de venir_ : je ne l'ai pas fait et je le regrette).
- Lo traduciría por *debí decirle a Untel que viniera* y estoy expresando una obligación, un deber porque considero que no podía faltar.

- *si (seulement) j'avais + participe passé* (S_i seulement j'avais dit à Untel de venir_ ! : je ne l'ai pas fait et je le regrette). 
- Lo traduciría por *ojalá le hubiera dicho a Untel que viniera o de venir *y estoy expresando un deseo, el deseo de que hubiera estado allí.


----------



## cholakiwi

Blink05 > gracias por sus comentarios

Gallinero > je me demande si on dirait que:

*"Debi decirle a Untel que viniera" =* "*J'ai dû dire à Untel de venir"* (parce que cela expresse une obligation) 

*pendant qu'on dirait.. *

*"Deberia de habertelo dicho" = "j'aurais dû dire à Untel de venir"* (parce que cela expresse un regret.)  Nota que en esta frase uno no esta necesariamente obligado a decirle pero si lo traduces a *"Debi decirle..."* suena como si lo hubiera estado.

*Gracias*


----------



## joss81

Hola!

Como se dice:

J'aurais dû faire, j'aurais pu faire, j'aurais fait

he oido: deberia haber hecho, podria haber hecho, habria hecho

pero mi profesor dice: lo hubiese tenido que hacer, lo pudiese podido hacer, hubiese hecho

Como diriais.

gracias


----------



## Orbayu

Bonjour, 
A mi me suena más natural tu traducción que la de tu profesor, la verdad. Además, en la que tú propones coinciden los tiempos verbales español/francés, y realmente la otra suena demasiado rebuscada. Las dos son posibles, ya que significa lo mismo, pero es más natural la que propones tú (porque supongo que lo de "pudiese podido" será que se te disparó la p cuando querías poner una h...)
Saludos


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días:

Para el uso de _habría_, _hubiera_ y _hubiese_:

Del foro solo español:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=197004

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=284449


----------



## demuy

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour,
Je cherche à traduire la phrase suivante: Tu aurais dû étudier. (idée de regret ou de reproche)
Quand j'apprenais l'espagnol, ma professeure de thème nous donnait cette traduction: "Hubieras debido estudiar", et c'est ce que j'ai toujours appliqué, mais depuis que j'habite au Mexique, chaque fois qu'il s'agit d'exprimer cette idée de regret ou de reproche, j'entends que l'on utilise plutôt le passé simple: "Debiste haber estudiado", et jamais le subjonctif passé. Cette option est-elle correcte ou est-ce seulement une déformation de la langue que l'on a fini par adopter, peut-être à cause de la lourdeur du "hubieras"?

(Je peux apporter d'autres exemples si ce n'est pas assez clair)


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

demuy said:


> Je cherche à traduire la phrase suivante: Tu aurais dû étudier. (idée de regret ou de reproche)
> Quand j'apprenais l'espagnol, ma professeure de thème nous donnait cette traduction: "Hubieras debido estudiar", et c'est ce que j'ai toujours appliqué, mais depuis que j'habite au Mexique, chaque fois qu'il s'agit d'exprimer cette idée de regret ou de reproche, j'entends que l'on utilise plutôt le passé simple: "Debiste haber estudiado", Très employé au Mexique en effet... l'autre option, tout à fait inusuelle (et même étrange), ici. Et, encore plus léger, _Debiste estudiar_. et jamais le subjonctif passé. Cette option est-elle correcte ou est-ce seulement une déformation de la langue que l'on a fini par adopter, peut-être à cause de la lourdeur du "hubieras"?
> 
> (Je peux apporter d'autres exemples si ce n'est pas assez clair)


----------



## demuy

Oui, c'est vrai que j'entends aussi énormément "debiste estudiar" mais cette traduction me trouble encore plus: en effet, comment différencier l'expression du regret "tu aurais dû étudier" et l'expression d'obligation "tu as dû étudier", traduction littérale de "debiste estudiar"?


----------



## sfgene

*Nueva pregunta*​
Hola

Se lo debería haber dicho.
¿ Podría corregirme en español ?

Gracias
_______Nota de moderación
La expresión buscada debe aparecer en el cuerpo del mensaje
*J'aurais dû lui en parler*


----------

